# Maske muss. Kaffee kann.



## Thersites

Heute gesehen auf Plakat im grenznahen ÖV:

_Maske muss. Kaffee kann. Rücksichtsvoll zusammen unterwegs._

Kreative Sprachverwendung oder ein Fall für die Deutschpolizei? Oder gar die Fanfare zum vielbeschworenen _Untergang des Abendlandes_?


----------



## Kajjo

Thomas(CH) said:


> Kreative Sprachverwendung


Ja, auf jeden Fall. Was soll daran falsch sein? Als Slogan vollkommen in Ordnung.

Allenfalls der dritte Satz könnte um ein "sein" ergänzt werden, aber Ellipsen des Verbs "sein" sind ja besonders leicht im Kopfe zu ergänzen.



Thomas(CH) said:


> oder ein Fall für die Deutschpolizei?


Für mich nicht.



Thomas(CH) said:


> Oder gar die Fanfare zum vielbeschworenen _Untergang des Abendlandes_?


Wegen dieses Slogans wird nichts untergehen...


----------



## Thersites

Kajjo said:


> Ja, auf jeden Fall. Was soll daran falsch sein? Als Slogan vollkommen in Ordnung.


Wie erklärst Du einem Deutschlernenden den Kontext? Ist 

_Maske muss._

ein korrekter(,) deutscher Satz?


----------



## Kajjo

Thomas(CH) said:


> Ist
> 
> _Maske muss._
> 
> ein korrekter(,) deutscher Satz?


Ja, Subjekt, Prädikat, alles korrekt dekliniert und konjugiert. Natürlich schon auf ein Minimum reduziert.

Bei allen drei Sätzen hätte man ein "sein" ergänzen können, insofern sind die drei Teile schön symmetrisch.

_Die Maske muss sein._

Gerade bei Slogans und Interjektionen sehe ich die Sache recht entspannt.


----------



## Frieder

Das klingt nach einer Abwandlung des bekannten Grog-Rezepts "Rum muss, Zucker darf, Wasser kann".


----------



## Hutschi

Mit dem Unterschied: Dort fehlt der Stabreim.


----------



## Thersites

Müsste es nicht sowieso eher heissen _Maske muss, Kaffee darf_ ?


----------



## Hutschi

Dann entfällt der Stabreim. "Kann" und "darf" bedeuten hier pragmatisch aber das gleiche.


----------



## Frank78

Thomas(CH) said:


> Wie erklärst Du einem Deutschlernenden den Kontext? Ist
> 
> _Maske muss._
> 
> ein korrekter(,) deutscher Satz?



Naja, ein richtiger Satz ist das ohne Vollverb, meiner Meinung nach, nicht.

Genauso dämlich wie das seit neuestem in Mode gekommene "Kann Annalena Baerbock Kanzler?" und ähnliches.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde es als poetisch-umgangssprachliche Verkürzung bezeichnen.


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> Ich würde es als poetisch-umgangssprachliche Verkürzung bezeichnen.



Ellipse ja, Satz nein.

Wobei ich mich gerade Frage, wie der Kaffee getrunken werden kann, wenn eine Maske getragen werden muss.


----------



## Thersites

Frank78 said:


> Wobei ich mich gerade Frage, wie der Kaffee getrunken werden kann, wenn eine Maske getragen werden muss.


Das ist ja eben der Witz von der Kampagne. Selbstverständlich darfst Du, aber eigentlich möchten wir es Dir verbieten. Jemand kann hier antiautoritär.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Thomas(CH) said:


> Selbstverständlich darfst Du, aber eigentlich möchten wir es Dir verbieten.


Ich glaube nicht, dass es so gemeint ist (eher im Gegenteil: "Die Maske ist nicht so schlimm, du kannst ja trotzdem Kaffee trinken."). Besonders witzig fand ich diese Plakate nicht (ich habe sie schon ein paar Mal gesehen), eher konventionell. Der Spruch wirkt durch die Auslassungen ein wenig arrogant und nervt, das dürfte wohl die Absicht sein. Was nervt, bleibt im Gedächtnis.


----------



## Thersites

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es so gemeint ist (eher im Gegenteil: "Die Maske ist nicht so schlimm, du kannst ja trotzdem Kaffee trinken.").


Oh aber ich denke doch, die Absicht der Kampagne ist, die Leute dazu zu bewegen, möglichst wenig im Zug die Maske abzunehmen um zu essen und zu trinken, auch wenn dies nicht verboten ist, sondern gestattet bleiben soll. Es ist ein Aufruf, sich zu überlegen, ob der Kaffee jetzt wirklich nötig ist.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es so gemeint ist (eher im Gegenteil: "Die Maske ist nicht so schlimm, du kannst ja trotzdem Kaffee trinken.").


So würde ich das auch deuten.



διαφορετικός said:


> Der Spruch wirkt durch die Auslassungen ein wenig arrogant und nervt, das dürfte wohl die Absicht sein. Was nervt, bleibt im Gedächtnis.


Ich glaube, es soll sich „locker-flockig“ anhören. Wenn ich früher mal in das lokale Kleinanzeigen- und Terminheftchen _na dann_ geschaut habe, war der Standardspruch in den Kontaktanzeigen:
Alles kann, nichts muss.
Ich hab da jetzt schon lange nicht mehr reingeschaut und weiß nicht, ob das noch aktuell ist. Aber wie gesagt, es soll sich wohl locker anhören, vgl. z. B.:


Frieder said:


> Das klingt nach einer Abwandlung des bekannten Grog-Rezepts "Rum muss, Zucker darf, Wasser kann".



Man muss den Stil aber nicht toll finden. Man kann sowas vielleicht sogar als „angestaubten Sponti-Stil“ ansehen. Beispiele:
Nimm's leicht, nimm mich.
Ohne Dings kein Bums.
Quelle: Sponti-Sprüche – Wikipedia


----------



## Thersites

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es so gemeint ist (eher im Gegenteil: "Die Maske ist nicht so schlimm, du kannst ja trotzdem Kaffee trinken.").





Schlabberlatz said:


> So würde ich das auch deuten.


Ich wundere mich. Wie deutet Ihr in diesem Fall den dritten Satz des Slogans?


Thomas(CH) said:


> _Maske muss. Kaffee kann. Rücksichtsvoll zusammen unterwegs._


Da kann man ja wohl nicht mehr von einem durchschlagenden Erfolg sprechen, wenn wir das so unterschiedlich deuten ...


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Thomas(CH) said:


> Ich wundere mich. Wie deutet Ihr in diesem Fall den dritten Satz des Slogans?


Die Sache mit dem Kaffee ist als Nebensache anzusehen. Was soll schon passieren, wenn man ab und zu am Kaffee nippt? Die Masken halten im Falle eines Falles sowieso nicht alle Viren auf. Und man kann nicht gleichzeitig schlucken und ein- oder ausatmen, oder täusche ich mich da? In modernen Zügen gibt es eine Lüftung. Ansteckungsfälle sind meines Wissens aus diesem Bereich kaum überliefert. Wozu aber auch die Masken etwas beitragen dürften, denn es handelt sich um Innenräume. (Umstritten ist nur die Maskenpflicht unter freiem Himmel, die laut Aussage einiger Experten wenig bis nichts bringt, solange gewisse Mindestabstände nicht für längere Zeit unterschritten werden.)

Die Masken sind die Hauptsache. Die Botschaft lautet: Nehmt Rücksicht auf eure Mitmenschen, indem ihr Maske tragt. Die Erwähnung des Kaffees dient nur zur Auflockerung des Spruches.


----------



## Thersites

Maske muss - Kaffee kann


> Schützen Sie sich und die anderen Fahrgäste, indem Sie Trink- und Essenspausen im öV nur so kurz wie nötig machen. So sind wir rücksichtsvoll und sicher zusammen unterwegs


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Thomas(CH) said:


> Maske muss - Kaffee kann 😉


Gut, dann hast du den Kontext nicht komplett genannt, du kleiner Schlingel 😃 Der Kontext ist aber in quasi allen Fällen wichtig. Ich deute es übrigens keinesfalls als Aufforderung, keinen Kaffee zu trinken. Da ist doch ein nettes Mädel mit Coffee-to-go abgebildet. Wozu sollte man das machen, wenn man verhindern wollte, dass die Leute in den Zügen Kaffee trinken?


----------



## διαφορετικός

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich glaube, es soll sich „locker-flockig“ anhören.


Das glaube ich auch, aber das heisst nicht, dass es nicht arrogant ist. Aussage: "Wir haben es nicht nötig, uns genauer auszudrücken, ihr müsst uns sowieso verstehen." Ein kleiner Affront gegen die "Sprachpolizei" eben.


----------



## berndf

Thomas(CH) said:


> Oh aber ich denke doch, die Absicht der Kampagne ist, die Leute dazu zu bewegen, möglichst wenig im Zug die Maske abzunehmen um zu essen und zu trinken



Ganz genau. Das ist genau das Problem, mit dem die Bahnen zu kämpfen haben, nämlich dass Leute meinen nur weil sie einen Becher Kaffee vor sich stehen haben, können sie während der gesamten Fahrt die Maske weg lassen.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Ganz genau. Das ist genau das Problem, mit dem die Bahnen zu kämpfen haben, nämlich dass Leute meinen nur weil sie einen Becher Kaffee vor sich stehen haben, können sie während der gesamten Fahrt die Maske weg lassen.



Also ohne begleitendes Bild würde ich das nicht (so) verstehen.


----------



## berndf

Das ging aber durch die Medien. Ich bin nur nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob in der Schweiz, Österreich oder Deutschland.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Ganz genau. Das ist genau das Problem, mit dem die Bahnen zu kämpfen haben, nämlich dass Leute meinen nur weil sie einen Becher Kaffee vor sich stehen haben, können sie während der gesamten Fahrt die Maske weg lassen.


Danke für die Info. _Das also war des Pudels Kern_ – Goethe.

Edit:


berndf said:


> Das ging aber durch die Medien. Ich bin nur nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob in der Schweiz, Österreich oder Deutschland.


Wahrscheinlich in der Schweiz, siehe Thomas’ Link in #18:
Maske muss - Kaffee kann


----------



## Thersites

berndf said:


> Das ging aber durch die Medien. Ich bin nur nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob in der Schweiz


Hier ganz sicher.

Der _Werber des Jahres_ geht dann wohl eher an die Konkurrenz.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Ganz genau. Das ist genau das Problem, mit dem die Bahnen zu kämpfen haben, nämlich dass Leute meinen nur weil sie einen Becher Kaffee vor sich stehen haben, können sie während der gesamten Fahrt die Maske weg lassen.


Es gibt da sehr große Unterschiede. Ich habe den Kaffee weggelassen.
Das bereitete mir kaum Umstände, da ich im Zug eher selten etwas kaufe.


----------



## Thersites

Hutschi said:


> Es gibt da sehr große Unterschiede. Ich habe den Kaffee weggelassen.
> Das bereitete mir kaum Umstände, da ich im Zug eher selten etwas kaufe.


Es gab hier während des Lockdowns organisierte Saufereien in den Zügen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Thomas(CH) said:


> Der _Werber des Jahres_ geht dann wohl eher an die Konkurrenz.


Nun ja, spätestens wenn man den Text auf dem Plakat liest, ist doch alles klar, oder?


Thomas(CH) said:


> Maske muss - Kaffee kann
> 
> 
> 
> Schützen Sie sich und die anderen Fahrgäste, indem Sie Trink- und Essenspausen im öV nur so kurz wie nötig machen. So sind wir rücksichtsvoll und sicher zusammen unterwegs
Click to expand...




Thomas(CH) said:


> Es gab hier während des Lockdowns organisierte Saufereien in den Zügen.


Wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## Thersites

Schlabberlatz said:


> Nun ja, spätestens wenn man den Text auf dem Plakat liest, ist doch alles klar, oder?


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die von der Website stammende Erklärung auf dem Plakat abgedruckt ist.


Schlabberlatz said:


> Wer macht denn sowas?


Der Verein für die Pflege des Soziolekts.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Thomas(CH) said:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die von der Website stammende Erklärung auf dem Plakat abgedruckt ist.


Nicht wörtlich, aber so ähnlich:
Wayback Machine



Thomas(CH) said:


> Der Verein für die Pflege des Soziolekts.


Danke für die Info! So heißen die also bei euch. Bei uns heißen sie „Party- und Eventszene“


----------

